# I'm stuck in a rut any ideas?



## ianskelly (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi I'm after any recommends, at the moment I pretty much keep ordering from coffee compass (especially the Mediterranean gold) and fancy a bit of a change, I tend to like rich darkish chocolate coffee (my favourite ones are union revolution which is great but a bit expensive café saula from Barcelona and kimbo both of which are great but hard to get fresh )any ideas ? (ive already tried most of raves and a few hasbean) thanks Ian


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

This may be worth a read through

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=34092

Hope it helps


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

My new favourite roaster is Extract, can recommend dr strangelove


----------



## ianskelly (Oct 31, 2013)

excellent cheers for that


----------



## ianskelly (Oct 31, 2013)

cheers , never heard of extract but love the name dr strange love!


----------



## ianskelly (Oct 31, 2013)

ive had a look on the website defiantly worth me having a look, i tend to like low acidity / not fruity


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I can recommend Monmouth espresso blend.

More medium than dark, but fantastic cocoa flavours


----------



## ianskelly (Oct 31, 2013)

thanks nick, medium is fine i like smooth espresso (i love coffee compass sweet bourbon) ive just checked monmouth but the site is being updated atmo


----------

